# Wirehaired Puppy Coat Predictability



## EmmaS95 (May 14, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering whether someone could help me! I have a choice between 2 bitches from a Wirehaired litter. They are both gorgeous in different ways. One is quite clearly very wiry with a lighter coat, whilst the other seems to be quite smooth with a deeper russet coat.

Ideally we would like a wiry coat with good furnishings (but not shaggy looking) and a nice russet colour.

Would choosing the smoother puppy mean we run the risk of having a smooth adult coat? And would the lighter puppy darken at all? (I know there isn’t an exact science to predicting coats types, but I’m just interested to hear of other people’s experiences).

Pics are of both puppies at 5 weeks.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Go with the smoother coat girl. The hairy one will definitely develop a blonde toned shaggy coat. 

Yes, you run the risk of not getting any furnishings, but it looks like she might have the start of some guard hairs on her shoulders and chest. My dog's breeder has mentioned that hair between the toes can be another indicator of future wire on otherwise smooth looking pups. So you might ask about that as well as compare her to puppy pics of her parents if the breeder can provide those.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis was more like a wooly mammoth as a pup, also more blond than russett, but his coat grew into being really good. Ruby has a great coat too, just not as wirey as Elvis's


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## EmmaS95 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you both for your help! We have chosen our girl today. She was one we thought had sold so is in none of the pics I posted previously. She is not too wiry but you can see she has some hairs coming through. Hopefully she will attain a nice coat and colour!
She’s going to be called Ruby too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's adorable.


----------

